

Modern anti-spam and E2E crypto - dochtman
https://moderncrypto.org/mail-archive/messaging/2014/000780.html

======
vermontdevil
This is a great read especially about making spam expensive to reduce or
eliminate it.

------
crazypyro
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8275970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8275970)
(even though it was posted first, obviously the other one should stay)

